# Can't run Anaconda



## tarlos92 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, I tried to run a command on my Anaconda Prompt today and it showed : 
C:\Users\panos>conda update conda
'conda' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

and on the top of the page it shows : 
'C:\Users\panos\Anaconda3\Scripts\activate.bat' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

I have tried all recommended solutions on the internet ( uninstall and reinstall, create a path on advanced system settings ) and nothing worked.

Any suggestion would be deeply appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Inverge (Nov 25, 2017)

Have you tried installing from NPM


----------

